# No. 8 Bailey Jointer parts



## talkingamoeba (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, I found a Bailey No. 8 in the basement crawl space, it is in excellent condition, except I broke the blade release lever as the pivot pin was seized up. Is there any place I could get one? At one time Highland had a replacement for a No. 7 but I didn't know if that would be the same size. Thanks for your time.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I would maybe keep an eye out on ebay for it. Parts come up fairly frequently on there.


I just looked and heres one, I will list the item number since I'm not sure if we can post links. Not mine BTW.

item # 260223105871


----------



## talkingamoeba (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, I'll see what it does. The lesson here would be curb my excitement and put some breakfree on any future finds :icon_smile:


----------

